# I'm back! And I got our land purchased!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got back from a 2 week adventure down in SW Texas. I set out to find some land for the new off-grid homestead and at the last minute things came together! I posted about it here... along with some pics:

http://www.our180.com/2012/10/20/land-for-the-homestead-check/

Anyway... looks like ive got some catching up to do! If I owe you a PM (or a package







) give me a couple of days. I will be in touch, I promise!

CM


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great looking place Chris congrats on the find. Looks like a lot of places for learning that Southern parallel parking you showed us in the past.Looks like plenty room for the kids and some great calling areas as well!! Hope to see more pictures in the future. Congrats Man!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good for you and your family!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice sir!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new land! Looks like a fine spot for an off grid homestead. I'm looking for land myself for the same purpose.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ya got to love it when the plan starts to come together. I'm happy for you and the girls !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like a great place to have. I'm sure we'll be seeing plenty of additional pictures in the future.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats again Chris and family ! Stay away from those ditches.....


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Very, very nice. I have one question. Is getting a water source (well I presume) difficult in that type of terrain?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck Chris. Welcome back to Texas.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase, If I was a little younger I think I would be trying the same thing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a congrats. on the purchase, good luck on your adventure.


----------

